# Question on luggage going on ferry to Victoria



## Cathyb (Jul 9, 2011)

When we board the passenger ferry in Seattle going to Victoria BC -- may we keep our luggage with us or do we have to check it somewhere?

If checked, what is the procedure for retrieving it?  Thank you.


----------



## lscott (Jul 10, 2011)

*If you mean Victoria Clipper..*

We took Victoria Clipper from Seattle to Victoria and back.  Made reservations online.  When boarding, they met us, checked name off list and took baggage. Don't remember how but we retrived it on arrival.


----------



## SherryS (Jul 10, 2011)

lscott said:


> We took Victoria Clipper from Seattle to Victoria and back.  Made reservations online.  When boarding, they met us, checked name off list and took baggage. Don't remember how but we retrived it on arrival.



They put our luggage on this large double-shelf rack. You walked by and took your own things.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2011)

*Sherry-- one more question*



SherryS said:


> They put our luggage on this large double-shelf rack. You walked by and took your own things.



Sherry -- thank you.  Were you given a ticket or something to show you own the luggage? Also, are you told where to look; i.e., Shelf A or B, etc.

Did you feel it was orderly or pandimonium?  TIA


----------



## SherryS (Jul 10, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Sherry -- thank you.  Were you given a ticket or something to show you own the luggage? Also, are you told where to look; i.e., Shelf A or B, etc.
> 
> Did you feel it was orderly or pandimonium?  TIA



I think we were given a ticket to match to our tagged luggage.
We were NOT told where to look for our luggage, but remember that it was in an area where we all walked out.  I do remember that the line moved slowly... and our luggage was not all placed together.  Similar to the way airlines return your luggage, except we exited past all the luggage and didn't have to wait for it.


----------

